# Apps are the Key to a Successful Nexus Tab Launch



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Too much attention is being directed towards the marketing channels Google plans to use in its upcoming Nexus Tab launch, largely due to its relative failure with the Nexus One launch. While selling directly to consumers and using ad revenues and Play Store app sales to subsidize the hardware cost is somewhat risky, it would be a mistake, in my opinion, to attribute low sales to the lack of carrier participation. More attention should be paid to providing top-quality Android apps tailored to tablets instead of stretched-out smartphone apps.

Tablet-optimized apps are the key to making Android tablets viable. I recently read an article (http://www.phonearen...oves-it_id28500) comparing Android and iPad versions of apps by big-name developers, and the iPad apps were far superior. Does this mean that the iPad is better or that iOS is superior to Android? Absolutely not, although the article I read seemed to imply that.

The problem is that big-name developers (ESPN, TBS, and College Humor were compared in the article) put far more effort into polishing and refining the iPad versions of their apps and neglect their Android tablet counterparts. The screenshots in the PhoneArena article bear this out, exposing a wide disparity in quality between the iPad apps it featured and their Android counterparts. If the big-name developers continue to give preferential treatment to the iPad, the vast majority of other developers will also, and Android tablets will continue to languish far behind the iPad in sales. Google has the resources to make it worthwhile for developers to create outstanding Android tablet apps, but as the comparison of apps in the aforementioned article shows, Google's efforts so far have been largely ineffective.

The wide gulf between the quality of iPad apps and Android tablet apps, of course, is merely a reflection of the preferential treatment developers give iOS over Android in all mobile devices, but the gap is closing in the smartphone market. If Google wants to make a success of its Nexus Tab strategy, it will have to give developers stronger motivation to develop quality Android tablet apps than it does at present. Google has only a few months to close the quality gap in tablet apps if it wants to make any significant market impact with its Nexus Tab launch.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Maybe this should show you where the bulk of these app makers get their money from. Its not Google's fault that some of these app developers are lazy when converting their android phone apps to work on the tablets. Instead of blaming Google. Blame the app makers. Oh that's right its easier to blame Google. Because they are a big company and everyone knows them. Than to try and point out nameless faces that no one heard of.

So what can Google do to make them work harder? You can't motivate a lazy worker. Especially when a majority of their income comes from app sales from the apple app store.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I do actually blame app developers for treating Android like an ugly stepchild. I'm not blaming Google, just making the observation that its efforts so far to encourage those developers to develop quality Android tablet apps have not produced the desired results. It's certainly not Google's fault that so few of the major developers pay any attention to Android tablets. Google is, however, the only company that can provide more incentive to these developers to take an interest in building quality tablet apps for Android. The success of its Nexus Tab launch depends on it, in my opinion.

I'll admit there are limits to what Google can do to motivate these developers, who stand to make much more money from iPad apps at this time. However, Android is growing by leaps and bounds in the smartphone realm after having started from scratch in a market dominated by the iPhone, and the same can be true for tablets.

Of course, developers would be taking a risk by creating quality tablet apps for a platform that has little market share. However, it would really be in their best interest to do so, and it doesn't require a vast commitment of resources, since they already have their apps built. All they need to do is put a little effort into porting those apps to Android rather than just letting their smartphone versions get stretched out on the bigger screens. Google is the only company with the resources to provide any meaningful incentive to do so, since the developers themselves are clearly not self-starters here









Terminators run on Android...


----------

